# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  فیلدهای اصلی برنامه کتابخانه

## IC_prog

من میخوام برنامه کتابخانه بنویسم فیلدهای اصلی باید شامل چه چیزهایی باشه ؟ 1-درضمن آیا میتونم از کد 13 رقمی بارکد بعنوان کد کتاب استفاده کنم یا اینکه باید از کد سه قسمتی استاندارد استفاده کنم ؟ 2- فورمت کد 3 قسمتی چگونه است ؟ 3- آیا فیلدهای زیر کافیست ؟

کد کتاب :گریه: 
نام کتاب 
گروه
رده سنی
نویسنده
تعداد جلد
نوع جلد
موضوع 
خلاصه 
انتشارات
تعداد صفحات
سال انتشار
ماهیت = مولف/ترجمه
کلمات کلیدی

----------


## rahro

> من میخوام برنامه کتابخانه بنویسم فیلدهای اصلی باید شامل چه چیزهایی باشه ؟ 1-درضمن آیا میتونم از کد 13 رقمی بارکد بعنوان کد کتاب استفاده کنم یا اینکه باید از کد سه قسمتی استاندارد استفاده کنم ؟ 2- فورمت کد 3 قسمتی چگونه است ؟ 3- آیا فیلدهای زیر کافیست ؟
> 
> کد کتاب
> نام کتاب 
> گروه
> رده سنی
> نویسنده
> تعداد جلد
> نوع جلد
> ...


سلام : به نظر حقیر




> آیا میتونم از کد 13 رقمی بارکد بعنوان کد کتاب استفاده کنم یا اینکه باید از کد سه قسمتی استاندارد استفاده کنم ؟


پیشنهاد میشه اینکار رو نکنید چرا که کتبی وجود دارد که بارکد نخورده خصوصا کتب قدیمی و مطمئنا فیلد 3 رقمی هم در آینده به مشکل بر میخورید 
چطوره یک فیلد 3 رقمی برای طبقه بندی و یک فیلد 8 رقمی برای کد کتاب و یک فیلد 13 رقمی برای بارکد استفاده کنید.



> 2- فورمت کد 3 قسمتی چگونه است ؟


 منظورت رو متوجه نشدم 



> - آیا فیلدهای زیر کافیست ؟


به نظر کاستی مشاهده نمیشه

----------


## IC_prog

جناب rahro با تشکر از راهنماییتون
منظورم از کد سه قسمتی کد عددی است که در کتابخانه ها با برچسب به کتاب میزنند.
این کدها بر چه اساسیست ؟ آیا فرمت خاصی دارد ؟ مثلا  ک51/698/ع15د یعنی چه ؟
برای هر کد چند کارکتر در نظر بگیرم که استاندارد باشه .

----------


## binyaz2003

شما اگر بخواهید یک برنامه درست و حسابی بنویسید باید یا یک مشاور کتابدار داشته باشید یا خودتون در حد نیاز کتابداری بدونید من برای این کار 4 ماه تحقیقات و کتابداری خوندم تا تونستم یک لیست تقریبا کامل تازه اونم فقط برای مواد کتابی و بر اساس رده بندی کنگره تهیه کنم و اگر نه همین ها که گفتی زیاد هم هست.

----------


## IC_prog

استاد بی نیاز با تشکر از راهنماییتون.
اگر ممکنه کمی در مورد رده بندی کنگره توضیح بدید . در ضمن من یک برنامه معمولی در حد
کتابخانه مدارس مینویسم . آیا به نظر شما موارد بیشتری نیاز هست . باز هم متشکرم .

----------


## binyaz2003

برای یک برنامه ساده مخصوصا مدارس باید ببینید بیشتر نیازشون چی هست و الا گفتم اینها کافیه
در مورد رده بندیها تا اونجایی که یادمه (موضوع مال 3 سال پیش هست) دو نوع رده بندی یا بنوعی یک جور شماره سریال گزاشتن برای کتابها است که دو نوع دیویی و کنگره است
حالا نحوه نوشتن این رده ها مهم هست که یک کتابدار باید انجام بده همینطور یک کتابدار از رده بندی یک کتاب میتونه مشخصات اونو بفهمه امروزه در صفحه اول اکثر کتابها رده کنگره نوشته میشه :ه9 خ 9/ TK5105 / 5  
 الان که اینو گفتم یادم اومد که کارتهای فهرستنویسی هم باید از اطلاعات گرفته شده تولید بشه که یکیشون همین فرمی هست که اول هر کتابی هست که در ابتدا باید نام نویسنده باشه و بعد ...

----------


## hamed_m

معمولا از ISBN: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISBN برای کدگذاری کتابها استفاده میشه. من کتابهای فارسی زیادی رو هم دیدم که این کد رو دارند. در دو نوع ده و سیزده رقمی تولید میشه. بعضی هم از استاندارد و قراردادهای دیگه ای پیروی میکنند:

ASIN (Amazon Standard Identification Number) 
CODEN (An identifier of serials, still in use by libraries, but replaced by ISSN for any new work) 
DOI (Digital Object Identifier) 
ISAN (International Standard Audiovisual Number) 
ISMN (International Standard Music Number) 
ISRC (International Standard Recording Code) 
ISSN (International Standard Serial Number) 
ISWC (International Standard Musical Work Code, see http://iswc.org ) 
Library of Congress Control Number 
SICI (Serial Item and Contribution Identifier) 

به نظر من یک فیلد آی دی هم در نظر بگیرید که اگر کتابی هیچکدام از موارد بالا رو نداشت با یک لیبل ساده بشه مشکل رو حل کرد. این فیلد میتونه شش رقمی (تا 999999 کتاب) یا حتی بیشتر باشه.

----------

